# Graves with this TSI?



## jezebel423 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been having some issues for the past 5 years, though they come and go. Mostly anxiety (OCD tendency), hair loss, insomnia, weight loss, tremors, weakness, etc. etc. Recently I've been feeling a little numb- I won't REALIZE I'm anxious and then my heart rate will be 120. I've been tested over the years and thyroid always came back normal until two months ago when all the sudden the test results weren't normal anymore.

Since then I've been to numerous doctors, numerous times and they all seemed to think I had Hasimoto's and wouldn't prescribe an anti-thyroid until I got a definitive diagnosis. The last doctor did a sonogram and said my thyroid looked like swiss cheese, but wasn't enlarged and she didn't think I needed an uptake test because she could see the blood flow through the thyroid just fine.

Well, now my final bloodwork came in and I'm wondering if this means I have Graves? Or could it mean I still Hashi's but am just in a toxic period?

T4,Free(Direct)	1.79 ng/dL	0.82-1.77 H
TSH	0.007 uIU/mL	0.450-4.500 L 
Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin	288 %	0-139 H 
Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum	6.3 pg/mL	2.0-4.4 H 
Antithyroglobulin Ab	96 IU/mL	0-40 H
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab	115 IU/mL	0-34 H

The good thing (I think) is that both my T4 and my T3 test are lower than the last time they were tested (Former Free t4 direct was 2.51 and former Free T3 was 7.7).

I'm so sick of waiting around to figure out what's happening- I literally wake up every morning with an anxious feeling in the pit of my stomach and sometimes it sticks around for entire days.

Any help would be SO appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

"Swiss cheese" and elevated TPO indicate possible Hashimoto's thyroiditis in its hyper stage


----------



## jezebel423 (Oct 16, 2012)

I heard from the doctor who diagnosed it as Graves. I asked if it could be Hashimoto's disease because of the presence of Hashi antibodies (and the look of the thyroid)- she said no, she's much more comfortable labeling it as Graves.

I'm starting on 30mg of Tapazole a day which I'm actually pretty happy about- hopefully in time they will lessen the shakes and other symptoms!


----------

